# Grafikkartenlüfter bläst in falsche Richtung?!



## Demonblood (9. Oktober 2011)

*Grafikkartenlüfter bläst in falsche Richtung?!*

Hallo liebes forum,

da meine gts 250 seit einiger Zeit ziemlich heiß wird und sich sogar ausschaltet, habe ich heute mal gekuckt in welche Richtung mein Lüfter pustet. Wenn ich meine Hand unter dem Lüfter halte, merke ich dass ein kalter Luftstrom auf meine Hand prallt. Aber das macht doch keinen sinn, da die kalte Luft die ganze Zeit auf das Gehäuse prallen würde.!! bilde ich mir das nur ein oder kann das wirklich so sein. Und wenn ja. Wie kann ich den Fehler beheben? #
im Idle 62C
Beim Spielen 90-100 Grad!!!

bitte schnelle Antwort, habe schon in diversen Foren nachgekuckt aber nichts gefunden, aber weil ich glaube dass in diesem Forum sehr profesionelle Forummitglieder sind, habe ich beschlossen den Artikel zu schreiben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter bläst in falsche Richtung??!!!*

Das der Lüfter in die falsche Richtung läuft glaube ich kaum, wenn würdest du eher einen warmen Luftstrom bemerken. Du merkst quasi den Luftsog auf der Hand. Ist der Kühler der Karte sauber, den würde ich zuerstmal ausblasen von der Slotblende her


----------



## Demonblood (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter bläst in falsche Richtung??!!!*

danke für die antwort aber was meinst du mit von der slotblende her. Und ich verstehe nicht, warum die Luft dann warm sein sollte


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter bläst in falsche Richtung??!!!*

Weil man dort am einfachsten an den Kühlkörper ohne zerlegen kommt. Auch wäre der Weg des Staubes dadurch kürzer. Du würdest die warme Luft spüren da die Luft ja quasi beim strömen über den Kühlkörper sich erwärmt


----------



## Demonblood (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter bläst in falsche Richtung??!!!*

ich meinte mit der Frage, Was ist die slotblende sry bin neu in diesem gebiet sry. wie aber der Kühlkörper ist doch oben und der Lüfter unten oder verstehe ich gerade nur BAHNhod


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter bläst in falsche Richtung??!!!*

Das ist die Blende wo die Karte am Gehäuse festgeschraubt wird, die ist ja auch mit Luftschlitzen versehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demonblood (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter bläst in falsche Richtung??!!!*

Achso... und da sollte ich nochmal saubermachen? also durchpussten?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter bläst in falsche Richtung??!!!*

Du kannst mal da durch sehen, dann sieht man ja ob die Lamellen verstopft sind und dann durchblasen


----------



## ASD_588 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter bläst in falsche Richtung??!!!*

wen die beim spielen bis zu 100° hat dan müste man doch den lüfter hören können?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter bläst in falsche Richtung??!!!*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> wen die beim spielen bis zu 100° hat dan müste man doch den lüfter hören können?



Ich habe im 2. Rechner auch so ein Korngebläse, die wird bei mittlerer Belastung schon recht laut. Ich würde es nicht heraushören ob der Lüfter schon um Hilfe schreit


----------



## Keidos (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter bläst in falsche Richtung?!*

Wenn die wirklich so heiß wird, müsstest du schauen ob die nicht echt heftig verstaubt ist, es kann auch nicht schaden, die Wärmeleitpaste auszutauschen.


----------



## Jackey555 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter bläst in falsche Richtung?!*

Um was für eine Karte handelt es sich? Ist es ein DHE-Design oder gar so etwas MSI CYCLONE. Falls letzteres ist die Karte auf ein gut durchlüftetes Gehäuse angewiesen. Eventuell mal alle Staubfilter (falls vorhanden) checken, reinigen, Gehäuselüfter auf Funktionalität prüfen und dann mal weitersehen.


----------



## Demonblood (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter bläst in falsche Richtung?!*

Es handelt sich um eine VGa gts 250. Ich habe aber schon ziemlich häufig den Staub weggemacht. Und ja sie ist laut- sie ist bei 100% so laut wie ein Stausauger


----------



## Jackey555 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter bläst in falsche Richtung?!*



Demonblood schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um eine VGa gts 250



OK was ist das? Etwa eine*** GTS 250[/URL]? Die ist nicht wirklich auf eine gute Gehäuselüftung angewiesen dennoch kann es nicht sein das der Lüfter bei 100% 100 Grad erreicht.

Dennoch würde ich die Gehäuselüfter auf Funktion und Drehzahl prüfen, und die Staubfilter mal reinigen.

Da die Karte wohl von EVGA ist kannst du sie ohne Garantieverlust aufschrauben, säubern und ggF die WLP erneuern. Kühlerwechsel ist bei dem Hersteller auch möglich. Was anderes fällt mir leider nicht ein.


----------



## Demonblood (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Grafikkartenlüfter bläst in falsche Richtung?!*

Ja also ich weiß nicht genau welche marke. Es ist aber keine evga. Wenn ich mein Pc starte steht da Vga gts 250. Doch ich habe meine Gehäuselüfter gerade eingebaut die müssten schon richtig sein. Das sind die Enermax Magma. Ich habe mir eine hd 6950 bestellt und hoffe das diese Probleme nicht nochmal auftreten. Jetzt die andere Frage glaubt ihr, dass mein Pc gut genug kühlt weil ja meine anderen Komponennten ziemlich kühl sind. Und die nuee Grafikkarte soll die xfx hd 6950 dual fan seit aber nciht vom werk aus übertaktet. Also sie sollte schon ziemlich kühl halten oder?
die Grafikkarte:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - XFX RADEON HD 6950 800M 1GB DDR5 DUAL MINIDP HDMI DUAL DVI

Ich habe die Grafikkarte schon bestellt auch von hardwareversand glaubt ihr sie kühlt gut, wegen dual kühlung?

*edit* kann jetzt jemand antworten?


----------

